# How do you determine the age of your puppy, by weeks or months?



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

My puppy was born 2/20/20 if you go by the month of 9/20/10 he will be 7 months old, if you go by weeks he is 30 weeks old which is 7 1/2 months old. just wondering what you all think.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I think after like 3 or 4 months, i started saying months instead of weeks. Once you get over like 20 weeks, it gets a little confusing when people ask how old your dog is and you say something like 26 weeks. No one wants to do the math on such a simple question.


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

I wondered the same thing. Panzer hit 24 weeks on 9/7, but 6 months on 9/23. We're just going with months at this point and will count months here on out. Weeks aren't as important once you've finished the puppy shots.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

We go with months like for instance Zoe was born 11/6/09 so on the 6th of every month she is another month older


----------



## acillaton (Jun 17, 2010)

koda00 said:


> My puppy was born 2/20/20 if you go by the month of 9/20/10 he will be 7 months old, if you go by weeks he is 30 weeks old which is 7 1/2 months old. just wondering what you all think.


So...he still have to wait 10 years to be born?  JK

Well don't forget that each month have about 4.5 weeks. Only february has 4 weeks (4X7=28). For example: 12 months old puppy is 53 weeks old. Not 48 as if you count it by 4weeks/month formula.

If you want to count in weeks you have to count real weeks instead of months divided into weeks.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

When people ask, I just say "7 mos". People generally seem to accept that a dog under one year will not be viscous 
If I said 34 weeks, it would be too much math and they'd just keep walking


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

koda00 said:


> My puppy was born 2/20/20
> 
> opps!


----------



## VChurch (Jun 14, 2010)

That's so funny -- I was just wondering this exact same thing today. Minna hits 21-weeks tomorrow.....but she'll be 5 months old on the 26th.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

I do the same as Zoeys mom. Every 5th Bellas another month older. Also to me if I hear 20 weeks which is what she was advertised in the paper. I thought she was younger than she was at first. Then I did the math and was like wow she's 5 months old. I was thinking 3 to 4 Months at first. So to me weeks sounds younger than months.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Same here, once they hit 12 wks, I switched to months


----------



## Cluemanti (Jun 25, 2010)

This always causes issues when you take into account recommended vaccines/feeding guidelines for puppies. I go with weeks until around 5 months.


----------



## PADR1NH0 (Sep 8, 2010)

after 3-4 months i switched.... to months


----------

